# Flying practice



## pantheraba (Sep 28, 2006)

I had this posted in the Rec. Climbing forum..but since it IS a video, I'll let it float here for awhile.

This is a little clip that from when I recently deadwooded these codominant sweetgums. On the way down I played around some.

http://tinyurl.com/q4wcd


----------



## Ekka (Sep 29, 2006)

I think you could rename this ....

.... twisting!

HAhaha, some guy was wondering why his rope was twisting up, well, dont do this.


----------



## pantheraba (Sep 29, 2006)

Ekka said:


> I think you could rename this ....
> 
> .... twisting!



That probably would have been good music...there is a song somewhere with the words "twisting the night away", an oldie. :biggrinbounce2:


----------

